# Mudding over electrical outlet at seam



## Chrism1367 (Apr 11, 2019)

I have a bathroom that I'm remodeling and will be finishing the drywall. There is an outlet that is within the tapered factory edges where two sheets meet. Do I just tape and mud over it like its not there then clean it out after its finished? Thanks for the help. I've attached a pic


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Stuff the box with paper and cover it with masking tape, then you can fill right over it and cut it out when you are done.


----------



## Chrism1367 (Apr 11, 2019)

Ok thanks I figured it was something not too complicated. Does it matter that the wires are live in there? Well, ill cut power as I'm doing it but after need to turn it back on.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just wire nut each wire.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Like Joe said, nuts.


----------



## Chrism1367 (Apr 11, 2019)

Nuts got it thanks


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Chrism1367 said:


> Nuts got it thanks


You never want to forget your nuts.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

You need to check every screw and make sure they are slightly below the surface. Looks like these 2 are not. 

And it looks like mud in all the joints ... but no joint tape?


----------



## Chrism1367 (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes they are all recessed, im gonna double check again before I start. I've been finishing up a shower first. Also I prefilled with durabond so I haven't taped yet. Some places needed it but others didn't, I just ended up prefilled everything. Prob not necessary. Thanks for the feedback btw. This is my first time ill be drywalling


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Looks like the box is proud. If so it'll take more mudding skill to deal with it.


----------



## Chrism1367 (Apr 11, 2019)

Yeah I was thinking that myself. Could I trim a little off with an oscillating tool?


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Technically ... no, you would be modifying a UL rated item, it would then no longer be rated and thus not meet code. Physically ... you probably could, and an oscillating saw would be the tool. Make sure the sockets for the screws will still be deep enough. Use the large half moon blade, and try to avoid nicking the wires.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Is that outlet box proud of the drywall? Whoops, looks like CodeMatters already noticed that.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Chrism1367 said:


> Yeah I was thinking that myself. Could I trim a little off with an oscillating tool?


That'd work, but wouldn't be my choice. If it's only proud where the edge of 
drywall narrows, I would: tape 1st as usual, fill the spaces on each side of the
box with upward strokes, feathering out to the wall on the right and ~6" on the 
left. Do a couple coats to account for shrinkage and make sure dried mud is 
flush or proud before doing 1st coat on horizontal seam (over tape).


----------

